# maître, maîtresse / instituteur, institutrice / professeur / enseignant, enseignante



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

On dit normalement Professeur de français
Mais peut-on dire également : Maître de français / instituteur de français ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonsoir IMANAKBARI

non
on dit professeur de français ou de maths ou d'anglais ...

un instituteur ou un maître sont des enseignants de primaire qui enseignent le français, les maths, l'histoire-géo, ...

on dit également un maitre de musique, un maitre d'arme bien que ce soit un peu vieillot.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Dans le Petit Robert:



> *Instituteur,institutrice*: Personne qui enseigne dans une école primaire ou maternelle. ➙ *maître, **maîtresse*
> 
> *Maître, maîtresse :* personne qui enseigne aux enfants dans une école, ou à domicile. ➙ éducateur, enseignant, instituteur, pédagogue, précepteur, professeur, régent; répétiteur. (1567) Maître, maîtresse d'école : *instituteur, institutrice,* professeur *des écoles*. Maîtresse auxiliaire.




Est-ce qu'ils sont synonymes? Quelle est la différence exacte entre les deux? 

Par exemple, lesquelles des phrases ci-dessous sont correctes?

-Elle est maîtresse d'école.
-Elle est institutrice d'école.


Un écolier:
-Papa, voici mon maître, Monsieur Desport.
-Maman, voici mon institutrice, Mademoiselle Desport.


Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

On ne dit pas "institutrice d'école", ce qui constituerait un pléonasme !
Mais les autres expressions sont synonymes. Quand j'étais enfant, on ne parlait que d'instituteur/institutrice (que leurs élèves appelaient "maître/maîtresse" en classe) : le terme "professeur des écoles" est apparu ces dernières années, ainsi que l'exigeait le "politiquement correct" dans notre pays. Les instituteurs s'estimaient lésés par une dénomination qui leur semblait minimiser l'importance de leur profession.

Je ne pense pas qu'un enfant dira à ses parents voici mon institutrice, mais bel et bien "voici mon maître / ma maîtresse".


----------



## volo

Re-bonjour Gemmenita,

En principe, toute personne qui enseigne est un enseignant. Les personnes qui enseignent au niveau primaire sont des instituteurs et des institutrices. Ces termes appartiennent à la langue administrative, essentiellement. Dans la langue courante, on dira plutôt maître et maîtresse. Enfin, on appelle professeurs et professeures les personnes qui enseignent aux niveaux secondaire, collégial ou universitaire, ou dans un établissement privé. Nota : Seuls les professeurs d'université peuvent porter le titre de Professeur devant leur nom. On dira, par exemple : M. le Professeur X enseigne à l’université et son voisin, M. Y est professeur au cégep (et non M. le Professeur Y enseigne au cégep), "cégep" = collège d'enseignement général et professionnel.

Je suis de l’avis de *Snarkhunter* que de nos jours le politiquement correct exige (tout comme en France d’ailleurs) que le titre d’instituteur/institutrice soit remplacé par professeur/professeure des écoles car le métier d’enseignant doit être dûment révalorisé.

J’aimerais y ajouter qu’au Québec, officiellement (et politiquement correctement), on parle d’enseignants au primaire (6 années d’études, 3 cycles de 2 ans), d’enseignants au secondaire (5 cycles d’une durée d’un an chacun) et d’enseignants au collégial (2 ou 3 années d’etudes post-secondaires).

[…]


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Pour la France, il ne s'agit pas (seulement) de politiquement correct. Les _écoles normales d'instituteurs_ n'existent plus et on forme bien des _professeurs des écoles_ de la même façon que sont formés les professeurs de collèges, lycées et universités.
Il y a (eu) ainsi un changement de statut administratif.
Cela, c'est pour la fonction. Il y a ensuite, comme le souligne volo, le titre de _professeur_.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment […] !
C'est parfait!   

Et une toute petite question à snarkhunter:

Comme j'ai compris, 'maître/maîtresse' sont _le titre_ donné par les enfants à leurs instituteurs. (par le titre je veux dire: la manière de les appeler) et 'instituteur/ institutrice' sont la profession de celui qui enseigne_ à l'école_, et que la présence de 'à l'école' dans la définition empêche le pléonasme de dire 'instituteur d'école'.

N'est-ce pas?.


----------



## snarkhunter

[…]

La réponse à ta question est "oui" sans la moindre hésitation : les enfants disent "maître/maîtresse", et la profession est désignée comme 'instituteur/institutrice" ou, plus récemment, "professeur(e) des écoles".


----------



## volo

Bonsoir Gemmenita,

Voici _le Guide pratique des parents pour l’année scolaire 2012-2013_
Je crois qu’il va être d’utilité pour toi.
Je tiens tout de même à remarquer que le terme de maître/maîtresse y est employé 19 fois (en commençant par l’étiquette de cahiers de classe). Cela confirme que le  mot n’est point délaissé, il reste d’un usage courant pour désigner les professeurs des écoles.

Bien à toi


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Voici un article qui comporte notamment un tableau comparatif entre "maître d'école", "instituteur" et "professeur des écoles".

Ce graphique montre que, chez les auteurs en tout cas, le mot "instituteur" domine largement, tandis que "professeur des écoles" ne parvient pas à décoller depuis 1990 .


----------



## Gemmenita

Là, en étudiant les deux (le guide et l'article), une nouvelle discussion s'ouvre pour moi:

1.Dans le guide de volo, je n'ai remarqué même pas 'un instituteur' ou 'une institutrice'. Mais partout 'maître' !

2. ...Et dans l'article de Roméo , je vois que - en plus de 'maître' du langage des écoliers pour appeler leur instituteur- il existe un autre maître 
qui est 'maître d'école' comme _une profession à part_, tout comme 'instituteur' et dont le rôle est vraiment  primordial surtout lorsqu'il s'agit des 
enseignements spécialisés. 

3. Par _les responsabilités_ associées selon leur contexte à tous les 'maîtres' du guide de volo, j'ai pensé _premièrement _que tous ces 'maîtres' (même celui de l’étiquette de cahiers de classe) sont employés, dans le sens de 'maître d'école' (comme une profession à part de l'article de Roméo). 
Mais puisque notre cher volo a dit  :"Cela confirme que le mot n’est point délaissé, il reste d’un usage courant pour désigner les professeurs des écoles"...

Deux questions ou plutôt deux hypothèses se forment pour moi:

1. Peut-être 'maître d'école' (comme une profession à part) se trouve _seulement_ dans les enseignements spécialisés. C'est pourquoi dans un contexte ordinaire comme celui
de volo, on ne peut que penser à 'l'institueur' ou au 'professeur des écoles'?

2 . Peut-être on a 2 sortes de _maîtres d'école _(comme profession): l'un, celui de l'article de Roméo comme une profession à part _dans toute forme_ d'enseignement  
(et l'enseignement spécialisé et l'enseignement oridinaire), et l'autre, dans le guide de volo, celui qui pourrait remplacer 'instituteur' ou 'professeur des écoles' ?

Je vous serais très reconnaissante si vous éclaircissiez ces points un peu plus.

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Je ne jugerai pas la situation au Canada.

En France, je crois alors comprendre qu'il y a eu trois étapes (et non deux) :_
1- maître d'école (que les élèves appellent Maître) ; 2- instituteur ; 3- professeur (des écoles)._
Je groupais ensemble les deux premières. Les termes _maître_ et _instituteur_ sont restés de ce "temps béni".

Cela correspond à trois étapes de la place et du rôle de ces gens dans la société et l'école, étapes qui se sont traduites dans leur formation et leur fonction.
Mais pour faire simple, ils ont tous eu à enseigner en primaire (et même précisément principalement en _élémentaire_) à des enfants (de 6 à 11 ans, voire 14-16 au début de l'institution).


----------



## Roméo31

Coucou Gem !

Pour ma part, je m'en tiens à la France.

En ce qui concerne les appellations *administratives *des enseignants du primaire et sans remonter aux calendes grecques, il y a eu successivement le maître d'école, l'instituteur et le professeur des écoles. Cette évolution terminologique s'est accompagnée de changements dans la pratique professionnelle et le statut.

*Dans la pratique*, on parle encore d' "instituteurs" et même de "maîtres d'école" (voir le graphique déjà fourni).

Je n'aperçois pas, dans l'article auquel je me suis permis de te renvoyer, les différences sur l'existence desquelles tu t'interroges.

Je vois, à l'instant, que atcheque va dans le même sens que moi.


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'abonde dans le même sens ; c'est bien dans cet ordre à mon avis aussi qu'il faut poser les choses. Il est essentiel de comprendre deux choses : la première, c'est que l'école primaire s'adresse aux élèves jusqu'à dix ou onze ans ; ce n'est plus la première enfance mais c'est toujours pleinement l'enfance. La deuxième, qui en est une conséquence, c'est qu'à l'école primaire les élèves ont le même professeur toute la journée et toute l'année : chacun d'eux connaît assez rapidement chaque enfant et c'est d'une très grande importance aux yeux de chaque enfant. C'est cette différence d'avec la suite de la scolarité qui fait que les enfants comme leurs parents appelleront toujours l'instituteur, le professeur des écoles, le maître d'école de ce nom très aimé et très respecté de _maître_ ou de _maîtresse_. Il est remarquable à ce sujet que les usages plus ou moins péjoratifs du féminin _maîtresse_ n'aient absolument pas touché la maîtresse d'école et que même les réserves autour du mot de _maître_ n'aient absolument pas touché le maître d'école.


----------



## volo

Bonjour Gemmenita,

Pour ce qui est du Canada, je ne saurai te parler de l’école en remontant aux calendes grecques, d’autant plus que celles-ci n’ont jamais existé, semble-t-il.  
Je crois qu’il vaudrait mieux que je te raconte comment ça se passe dans la pratique.
J’ai une petite-fille qui va à une école française. Puisqu’au Canada, il y a des écoles anglaises, des écoles françaises, cela va de soi, et il y a encore des écoles dites d’immersion (pour les anglophones qui veulent apprendre le français, et inversement).
Dans la classe de troisième année, où va ma petite-fille, il y a une vingtaine d’élèves. La dame qui y enseigne est appelée « professeure » et pas « institutrice ». A la rentrée, la secrétaire, celle qui d’habitude donne les clés pour ouvrir la classe le matin, a présenté la professeure. Elle a dit aux enfants : « C’est Madame X. C’est votre nouvelle professeure. » Il y a aussi d’autres professeurs, il y a des suppléants qui remplacent les professeurs qui sont malades ou en formation pédagogique. Il y a le directeur, bien évidemment. En principe, il y a une multitude d’intervenants dans les classes. Il y a aussi les aides pédagogiques, il y a l’orthophoniste, l’ergothérapeute et encore des autres, mais je ne sais pas comment ils s’appellent au juste.
A noter que le terme de maîtresse d’école est bien connu de tous, or il se peut qu’il ne soit pas administrativement correct puisque tout le monde parle de professeurs/professeures. Par ailleurs, une recherche même rapide sur le net permet de découvrir une multitude de photos où l’on voit des jeunes femmes qui se tiennent entre les rangées de tables derrière lesquelles sont assis de petits Canadiens studieux, alors que les textes informent sur la contribution de ces femmes appelées « maîtresses d’école » au développement de l’enseignement dans le pays.
Quoiqu’il en soit, ma petite-fille, qui a 8 ans, en rentrant à la maison me parle de sa professeure et pas de son institutrice.

Bien à toi


----------



## RajibDavid

On appelle donc comment ceux qui enseignent au collège et au lycée ? Merci.


----------



## atcheque

Des professeurs. Avez-vous lu plus haut :


volo said:


> Enfin, on appelle professeurs et professeures les personnes qui enseignent aux niveaux secondaire, collégial ou universitaire, ou dans un établissement privé.





atcheque said:


> de la même façon que sont formés les professeurs de collèges, lycées et universités.



En France, désormais, et ce depuis les années 1990, dans les écoles primaires (maternelles et élémentaires), il y a des professeurs des écoles.


----------



## Kwistax

Je dois dire qu'en Belgique, on ne dit pas "professeur des écoles", et pour cause, le système éducatif est différent, mais bien instituteur/trice et que les enfants ne désignent pas leur prof par "maître, maîtresse", mais en l'appelant par son prénom! Eh oui... Les élèves disent désormais, suivant une coutume assez récente mais intégrée par tous, Monsieur/Madame+ prénom : Monsieur Didier/ Madame Claudine.... Et parfois Madame Claude!


----------



## Swatters

Je seconde l'absence de maître et de maîtresse en Belgique. Les termes usuels sont prof(esseur) de maternelle, de primaire, etc., instit(uteur) de manière plus administrative ou, dans la bouche des enfants ou de ceux qui s'adressent à eux, la madame ou le monsieur ("on a une nouvelle madame à l'école !")



Kwistax said:


> Les élèves disent désormais, suivant une coutume assez récente mais intégrée par tous, Monsieur/Madame+ prénom : Monsieur Didier/ Madame Claudine.... Et parfois Madame Claude!



Faudrait défénir "assez récente" ; c'était déjà comme ça il y a trente ans .


----------



## Kwistax

Peut-être 30 ans, mais alors, c'est une habitude qui serait apparue juste au moment où je n'ai plus eu aucun contact avec l'école primaire, ma soeur cadette l'ayant quittée en 1987....A l'époque nous ignorions tous les prénoms de nos instits!


----------



## Monicaallred

Logospreference-1 said:


> qui fait que les enfants comme leurs parents appelleront toujours l'instituteur, le professeur des écoles, le maître d'école de ce nom très aimé et très respecté de _maître_ ou de _maîtresse_.


Par rapport à la France uniquement, je vois qu'on dit _maitre _et _maitresse _au jour-le-jour. J'aimerais savoir si on dit aussi _prof/professeur/professeure _au quotidien pour parler de ces professionnels. Je vois qu'il y a une appellation politiquement correcte et officielle (professeur des écoles), mais je m'intéresse en ce moment au langage courant.


----------



## iuytr

Si je prends l'exemple d'une conversation avec des parents parlant de l'école de leurs enfants, pour les enseignants de l'école primaire, personne n'utilise professeur dans le langage quotidien courant. On dit couramment instit ou encore maitresse pour les femmes (mais rarement maitre pour les hommes).


----------



## danielc

Kwistax said:


> Je dois dire qu'en Belgique, on ne dit pas "professeur des écoles", et pour cause, le système éducatif est différent, mais bien instituteur/trice et que les enfants ne désignent pas leur prof par "maître, maîtresse", mais en l'appelant par son prénom! Eh oui... Les élèves disent désormais, suivant une coutume assez récente mais intégrée par tous, Monsieur/Madame+ prénom : Monsieur Didier/ Madame Claudine.... Et parfois Madame Claude!


Monsieur/Madame + prénom s'entend beaucoup aussi au Canada, chez les élèves au niveau primaire.  Mais _maîtresse_ s'entend à ce niveau, ainsi que _professeur._


----------

